# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Does anyone wear a hair piece to cover weird shaped head?

## jlac85

Hi, 

I have a large wide protruding forehead. And I noticed that I am receding at the temples. I'm probably a NW2.

I don't want to keep my hair for fashion, but I honestly think I am going to look really weird even if my hair recedes a bit further. I have quite sunken eyes and a young face.

One plan I have is to wait it out for a few years to see how it looks and if it looks awful get a hairpiece. Then when it has receded enough get a hair transplant. The rate anyone in my families hair recedes, I could have another 20 years before a hair piece (or 2 or 3 depending how bad it looks!) was needed.

I would love to be able to accept my head shape but I really cant, but also the idea of having to worry about it for the indefinite future is bad too.

People always say it is not as bad as you think, but what else are they going to say?

Anyone in a similar boat to me?

Also, if you get a hair transplant will it really last your whole life? Both my grandads had hair around their head right till there last..

----------


## grincher

yes. there are definitely some people that will turn to a hair piece rather than be bald citing odd shape head and baldness not suiting it.

----------


## Syed

I have a hair solution which is non surgical, painless. It is an advanced therapy which guarantees hair regeneration.  Kindly send your recent photograph and your current location.  
I would recommend you to the nearest branch for consultation where u would be convinced by my word. Kindly mail the same to asksyeds@gmail.com

----------

